# How strong is Mifune?



## uchihakil (Jul 24, 2017)

Mifune was said to be fast enough to stop ninja's from weaving handseals, so whose the strongest character he can stop from weaving seals?? 

Starting distance: 15m


----------



## oiety (Jul 24, 2017)

His Prime self took on Hanzo and was apparently rather impressive. At Fifteen meters I wouldn't doubt that he could stop, say, Jiraiya or Onoki or anyone around that general area of hand seal speed. Seemed like MS Sauce was able to clash with him in Kenjutsu so I'd imagine any reactions clearly exceeding his would be too much for him to handle.

The strongest person I say he could stop 100% would imo be Mei.


----------



## FlamingRain (Jul 24, 2017)

Mifune isn't stopping Mei from 15 meters. That's like thrice the distance he interrupted Hanzo from, and the woman could spew lava beneath a Madara slammed towards the ground by freaking Raikage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonly (Jul 24, 2017)

I'd say that Mifune is Low Kage lvl.


----------



## NightingaleOfShadows (Jul 24, 2017)

In his prime probably mid-kage, war arc probably at the top of low-kage along with Chyio (definitely see him defeating Hidan) or at the very bottom of mid-kage. It all depends on who hes facing, like Deidara would be a bad match up because Deidara could react to Hebi Sasuke so im sure he can with Mifune and make enough distance to take off to the sky (Deidara > Mifune), while with Kisame who also utilizes Kenjutsu will probably get overwhelmed because both his skill and combat speed is superior (Mifune > Kisame), if he trys using any hand seals it will be stopped.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Jul 24, 2017)

Considering he is sort of the "Kage" representative and had enough influence to host the meeting of the Kages I'd say he's certainly Kage level somewhere between Low-Mid


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Jul 24, 2017)

He can stop anyone, like itachi, from weaving initially. its an overrated ''ability'' if u wanna call it that

...anyway, the problem comes after ''that''

he is at the very lower end of the kage spectrum


----------



## oiety (Jul 24, 2017)

FlamingRain said:


> Mifune isn't stopping Mei from 15 meters. That's like thrice the distance he interrupted Hanzo from, and the woman could spew lava beneath a Madara slammed towards the ground by freaking Raikage.



Well, for starters, would you mind actually quoting me when you're pointing out some supposed error in my post? 

But, to get to the topic at hand, it seems to me that she had already started spitting lava before or at/around the same time the Raikage flexed his RnY and charged at Madara. Seems more like a constant stream of one casting than it is a continued reapplication of hand seals for the same jutsu, especially given the fact that until the end of the last panel she's consistently pouring out lava.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FlamingRain (Jul 24, 2017)

oiety said:


> Well, for starters, would you mind actually quoting me when you're pointing out some supposed error in my post?



I can work on that.



> But, to get to the topic at hand, it seems to me that she had already started spitting lava before or at/around the same time the Raikage flexed his RnY and charged at Madara. Seems more like a constant stream of one casting than it is a continued reapplication of hand seals for the same jutsu, especially given the fact that until the end of the last panel she's consistently pouring out lava.



They land in different globs, so she spat three times. It wasn't a sustained flow of lava.

There's also still how the distance is three times greater than it was with Hanzo.


----------



## oiety (Jul 24, 2017)

FlamingRain said:


> I can work on that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Much appreciated.

The distance is good, but I'm not arguing that Mei's Ninjutsu lack range, as I believe she's already shown above average to high tier range for a Kage in overpowering Madara's Katon in size and strength. What I'm saying is that I don't believe it was three separate castings of her Yoton. As we saw with Sasuke and the Katon: Goryuka he could fire off flaming dragon heads in succession without needing to perform the hand seals for it over again. That, to me, seems more reasonable than the idea of her performing the hand seals before Madara could even hit the ground after being knocked away by A.


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Jul 24, 2017)

He could probably catch most non speedsters on their first seal. 

Speedsters seem to not use many seals either so I would say most seal using kages levels need to be wary.


----------



## Gohara (Jul 24, 2017)

Mifune is around High Kage level in my opinion not just because he's basically like a Kage in his own right but defeating Hanzo is relatively impressive even for a Kage level character.


----------



## NightingaleOfShadows (Jul 25, 2017)

Gohara said:


> Mifune is around High Kage level

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Jul 25, 2017)

Physically Low or Mid Kage Person

Ability / Versatiliy / Skill wise -> Mid to High Jonin

Conclusion

High Jonin to Low Kage. (at most)


----------



## Mithos (Jul 25, 2017)

Weaker than all of the War Arc Gokage in my opinion.


----------

